# Pike



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wednesday headed out tore em up. Tusc river by bolivar dam.5 fish Ohio 3 litter. And lost about 7 others. The one monster was 38´´ weighing in at 18lbs 4 oz. GIANT. All caught on lure no live bait. 
24´´
31´´
31.25´´
32´´
32.25´´
32.75´´
34.5´´
38´´


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like you had a great day. What kind of lure or presentation where you using?


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Swimbaits and u wouldn't believe it but 1/4 oz jig heads with 7.5. Inch rubber worms loll. Doing every type of retrieve till they started hitting and figured them out


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Also put everyone right back after measure except big one, batteries in the scales were deadplus I thinkit will look nice on the wall.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice fish!! He will really look great on the wall and not blaming you for that but he would of looked really good on the end of someones (or yours) line again and even bigger


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bm7 said:


> Also put everyone right back after measure except big one, batteries in the scales were deadplus I thinkit will look nice on the wall.


Good job!


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea I know I feel bad still. I never keep fish I thought it was going to be close to state record also so had to get it weighed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, id say by the looks of those tails the spawn is on already, how beat up were they? i hope not, because i havent even been out looking. i will be this coming week for sure now.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

bm7 said:


> Yea I know I feel bad still. I never keep fish I thought it was going to be close to state record also so had to get it weighed.


Got ya. That is a pig!!!!


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think its on just yet but the big femalesare definitely on the move heading to their spawn places. Its definitely right around the corner though.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I was also wondering about the spawn with this weird warm up not normal by any means.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome fish, no need to apologise for keeping a fish!! Great job


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> nice, id say by the looks of those tails the spawn is on already, how beat up were they? i hope not, because i havent even been out looking. i will be this coming week for sure now.


Yeah, some of those tails look pretty ratty! I think it could be ready to get started where he was fishing, the Tusc river, which probably never froze over. Thus it has warmer water in it than the lakes that did freeze over.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's an amazing day, nice fish! The big one is a beast... for a river around here, massive. Well done.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

I got 1 more hog


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good job fishin the flooded water!


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hammer handles


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Where do you mean by "by bolivar dam"?? haha just kidding...great work man! Hope I can land some Pike this year... they haven't been so kind to me in the past


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great fish! I haven't been out yet, but I'll be hitting the Cuyahoga here shortly!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried Cuyahoga today. High but pretty clear where I was. Casting lures, nothing but snags


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I might head down to Atwood soon for a day or two. What is the bite like in the Tusc near the dam when it's 30° to 40°?

Any info is appreciated.


----------

